# Area 51 Raid



## Marauder06 (Jul 19, 2019)

#Area51Raid:  Commanders across the military are denying their troops' leave on 20 September like...


----------



## Jaknight (Jul 19, 2019)

I would be surprised if people show up to that


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 19, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> #Area51Raid:  Commanders across the military are denying their troops' leave on 20 September like...



In a perfect world PSYOPS would put together a mind blowing show for any comers...and one they would not soon forget!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 19, 2019)

Jaknight said:


> I would be surprised if people show up to that


There will be a few morons who show, meanwhile every cop in a 300 mile radius just had vacations killed.
Lots of pissed off cops=lots of tickets.


----------



## AWP (Jul 19, 2019)

I just want them to do it, I NEED them to do it. I want to see us dropping bodies like cholera because:
A. Those people are dumb.
B. Actions have consequences and this is what happens when you get stupid over a prank.
C. Those people are dumb.
D. Outrage over the government killing "innocent" people will kick off the civil war a bit sooner.
E. Those people are dumb.
F. No comet in sight.
G. Those people are dumb.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 20, 2019)

Actions _used_ to have consequences, but I'm increasingly not so sure anymore...or at least not the consequences one might expect.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 20, 2019)

Kyle kamikaze Naruto run training toward the main gate:


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 20, 2019)

Listen here Fucker's!   We need this!









And we can't let this guy win.


----------



## Raptor (Jul 20, 2019)

Shit, they found out about the Naruto running, what are we gonna do now?


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 20, 2019)

We actually started a whole thread about this nonsense? I thought better of you Mara


----------



## MikeDelta (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> We actually started a whole thread about this nonsense? I thought better of you Mara




If you think this is bad, wait until the shameless pandering of my next mod election campaign.


----------



## AWP (Jul 20, 2019)

@Marauder06 campaigning during a Mod election...


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 20, 2019)

AWP said:


> @Marauder06 campaigning during a Mod election...


Europe in the 90's must have been friggin amazing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 20, 2019)

AWP said:


> @Marauder06 campaigning during a Mod election...




"Hispandering" has nothing on me.  Just wait until my "I'm Spartacus" moment.


----------



## Totentanz (Jul 20, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> "Hispandering" has nothing on me.  Just wait until my "I'm Spartacus" moment.



In keeping with the theme of the thread, I'm just waiting for the mid-debate switch to speaking Martian.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 20, 2019)

I truly hope like 2 or 3 million idiots show up and storm that place. And I hope the Air Force straight guns those dumb motherfuckers down. A little stupid population control is most definitely needed in this country. Like they got this motherfucker starting think eugenics ain't such a bad idea.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 21, 2019)

AWP said:


> I just want them to do it, I NEED them to do it. I want to see us dropping bodies like cholera because:
> A. Those people are dumb.
> B. Actions have consequences and this is what happens when you get stupid over a prank.
> C. Those people are dumb.
> ...



You complete me.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 21, 2019)

Jokes on them.....all the aliens live in Berkeley.......




I've said too much!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOTWA (Jul 21, 2019)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Jokes on them.....all the aliens live in Berkeley.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say most of them live in California and they get free healthcare.


----------



## Box (Jul 22, 2019)

I really want to see some presidential tweets addressing the Area-51 scandal.

I really *NEED* to see some presidential tweets addressing the Area-51 scandal.

The POTUS weighing in on Area-51 would be YUGE.   In fatc, I think we need a wall around the complex to keep all of the ill-eagle A'le' Inns from getting into 'Murca


----------



## CQB (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Devildoc (Jul 22, 2019)

AWP said:


> @Marauder06 campaigning during a Mod election...



I'd tap Mara; uh, I mean, I'd tap that....


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 22, 2019)

Box said:


> I really want to see some presidential tweets addressing the Area-51 scandal.
> 
> I really *NEED* to see some presidential tweets addressing the Area-51 scandal.
> 
> The POTUS weighing in on Area-51 would be YUGE.   In fatc, I think we need a wall around the complex to keep all of the ill-eagle A'le' Inns from getting into 'Murca



See, maybe he’s NOT tweeting about this specifically BECAUSE there’s a whole bunch of cool alien shit out there and he’s trying to let interest die down.  

I mean, have you ever heard of the President NOT tweeting about something of national interest?

#ConspiracyTheory #Area51 #Let’sSeeThemAlienz


----------



## Box (Jul 22, 2019)

Marauder06 said:


> I mean, have you ever heard of the President NOT tweeting about something of national interest?




HOLY SHIT - 
You just blew my mind with that one !!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Brill (Jul 27, 2019)

Classic!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 11, 2019)

Awwww... Too bad so sad...        

LL

The Viral “Storm Area 51” Event Got Canceled For Being A “Possible Humanitarian Disaster”


----------



## Jaknight (Sep 11, 2019)

Rachel Nevada huh? No gas station or other stuff just people? Now I know where to look for the Aliens or Secret Agent guys ...


----------



## Gunz (Sep 11, 2019)

It might've been like the Fyre Festival...only with a nerd massacre.


----------



## Box (Sep 11, 2019)

I was really looking forward to the AAR from this event.  

The prospect of a consulting gig to help counter Naruto Uzumaki and his bullet dodging style of running was going to make me a fucking gazillionaire once I started depositing my big assed defense-contractor-checks for my "Optimized Hyper Scalable Naruto Area Protection Program" (OH SNAPP)


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Sep 11, 2019)

Running a few miles in heat is a lot longer than the end to end in their parent's basement.  I think that is what killed it.  





"No shit there I was, lined up at the start when low and behold my leg just gave out.  Would have made it if that injury hadn't cut me down before I could start."


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 22, 2019)

I love our Government.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2019)

The Area 51 Raid fizzled...but there's always the Climate Strike!


----------

